# Thought this site was useful for 67 Goat



## Oldsmobileman (Dec 8, 2008)

1967 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Good One!!!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Good find, here are the other years up to 70!

1964 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures

1965 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures

1966 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures

1968 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures

1969 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures

1970 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures


----------



## Oldsmobileman (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice.:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I see a couple things that don't make sense, like they say sport steering wheel and cordova top were not available in `65(mine has both), but a good find no the less.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

funny, their example photo has the same top as yours.


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, neat ...... but no cigar.

Not a complete list of options at all.
And, mine was not highly optioned.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a 67 that was a nostalga super stock world champion in 02-03. Have pictures in Hot Rod Magazine.


----------



## Original Goat (Apr 4, 2012)

FYI - Here is a site that I have been using;
1967 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## jrzybob (Mar 24, 2012)

And, of course there is Wild About Cars - Your Ultimate Automotive Resource. Newest Adds

1965 Pontiac Shop Manual - B&C Body & Tempest/GTO (8 Sections)
1965 Pontiac Body Manual- B&C Body & Tempest/GTO (2 Sections)

1969-1974 Pontiac Tempest & Grand Prix Parts and Illustration Catalog - August 1974

Almost every year of Pontiac Brochures thru 1977. 

All in downloadable pdf Wild About Cars - Your Ultimate Automotive Resource


----------



## jrzybob (Mar 24, 2012)

*Newest Adds at Wild About Cars*

We loaded these items in the last few weeks.


1957 August Car Life Magazine
1958 Pontiac Brochures, Folders, and Sheets
1967 Oldsmobile UHV Ignition (Option K66) Trouble Shooting Guide
1969 Chevrolet Chassis Service Manual 
1969 Iso Grifo Road Test
1970 Buick Chassis Service Manual
1973 Plymouth Brochures, Folders, and Sheets
1973 Oldsmobile Chassis Service Manual
1971 Pontiac Chassis Service Manual
1975 Oldsmobile Assembly Manual: A-Body
1977 Chevrolet Brochures, Folders, and Sheets
Upcoming Uploads -

Chevrolet: 1967, 1968 and 1971 Chassis Service Manual
Fisher Body: (For all GM cars - years shown): 1971 thru 1975 Body Service Manuals 
Ford: 1980-1989 Master Parts Catalog
Oldsmobile: 1974-1975 Chassis Service Manual
Pontiac: 1962 Chassis Service Manual

Wild About Cars - Your Automotive Resource Center - Our Latest News _"We're Interested in Your Car"_


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I am new here and I guess not smart enuf to figure out how to start a new thread. I need a tinted back glass for my '67 GTO and not having any luck. Bet so far is tacky my money now and hope to get delivery 10-30 days. I also have a hood tach. Can anyone tell me about this option?


----------



## Dmangto (Jun 9, 2013)

Great info thanks


----------

